# [SOLVED] DHCP Client Disconnected



## temp0 (May 26, 2012)

Hey Guys!

Problem – Every time I turn on my router (DI-524) I can’t access the internet (from PC and laptop), until I click on DHCP Renew button on the routers homepage (http://192.168.0.1/ - Status – Device Info - DHCP Renew).

Before I click on the button:











After I click on the button:









I know it’s not a huge problem and all it takes is couple of clicks every time I turn on my router, but it’s very annoying. Everything worked perfectly for 3-4 years, and I haven’t tweaked with anything I shouldn’t have, so I have no idea why it does this. I’m a novice to forums so forgive me if anything I wrote is out of place. Any support will be highly appreciated. Thanks for your time!

P.S. Few things that you might need to know:
# I connect to the router only wirelessly
# I have reset my router to factory default settings (many times) – Didn’t solve my problem
# I have deleted wireless network connection profile on my PC and laptop and restarted them (+ modem and router) - Didn’t solve my problem


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*








and welcome to the Forum

Why are you turning the router off? What is the router connected to?


----------



## temp0 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

Well, I’m turning the modem, router and PC off during the night (for 12+ hours). Sometimes I might not be using my PC for days, so what’s point wasting electricity (money), right?

Router is only connected to the modem, which is provided by my ISP. From then on I just connect to the router wirelessly.

By the way, for some reason my screenshots have been deleted, so here they are again.

Before:









After:


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

Double check to confirm if your wireless adapters on the laptop and pc are configured to acquire ipv4 and ipv6 settings automatically. Your router's DHCP server function is on, right?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

It's not generally a good idea to turn the modem off . . When you restart everything, be sure to turn the modem on first and wait long enough for the connection to be established before turning the router on. Is this DSL or Cable?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

First off lets be clear this has nothing to do with wireless profiles or the laptop/pc wifi adapter. This is only a matter of modem and router communication.

Problem here is turning off the equipment. The few cents a month you save may not be worth the aggravation.

At the very least don't turn off the modem.

Router resets are not going to fix the issue. It takes time for the ISP to see the modem is live again. Their dhcp pool maybe set not to issue a ip until it gets a request. Since you are breaking the dhcp cycle [it renews ip half way thru the lease] most likely your assigned ip is dropping back into the pool to be reassigned.


----------



## temp0 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

Thanks a LOT for your time guys!

*Stancestans*
1)	TCP/IPv4:
# Obtain an IP address automatically
# Obtain DNS server address automatically
TCP/IPv6:
# Obtain an IPv6 address automatically
# Obtain DNS server address automatically
2)	DHCP Server is Enabled

*Old Rich*
1)	When I reset/delete everything I turn on the devices in the following order:
# Modem ---> Router ---> PC/Laptop (having more than 2 minute pause in-between)
2)	Cable (it doesn’t use the telephone line)

*Wand3r3r*
1)	I can/will obviously stop turning OFF the devices (router + modem), but it’s not even about the money right now, I’m just annoyed and curious as to why it does this. Everything worked for around 3-4 years.
2)	Turning OFF and then ON the router while leaving the modem ON still creates this problem.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

Something could have changed at the ISP or the equipment is getting old which it is at 3-4years. Been my experience most SOHO equipment only lasts 2-3. Modems tend to fail earlier since they are first in line for electrical hits. See if your ISP won't change it out since its old.


----------



## temp0 (May 26, 2012)

*Re: DHCP Client Disconnected*

I think (I’m sure) you’re right *Wand3r3r*, must be something at the ISP. I recall receiving a letter a few months ago which said they will update their cables and also increase my download/upload speed, so maybe that had an effect. Anyway, I’ll take your advice and I won’t turn OFF my modem & router (not unless I’m going away for a long period of time).

Thanks EVERYONE, I appreciate your time and your suggestions. All the best to all of you!


----------

